# Thermoelectric Generator



## neilwasmund (Jun 1, 2007)

Does anyone have know of a manufacturer of Thermoelectric Generation units designed to be used with wood stoves, and or biomass stoves?


----------



## webbie (Jun 1, 2007)

Did you see this thread?
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/7926/
Years ago there were some very small modules I saw in a magazine which claimed to produce some power. However, I have not seen them since. Let us know if you find anything exciting on this subject.


----------



## begreen (Jun 4, 2007)

Here's an interesting development that may eventually connect to wood stove heat:
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2007/06/070603225026.htm


----------



## Andre B. (Jun 4, 2007)

Here is a place you can get the thermoelectric modules $$$, they have some application info.
http://hi-z.com/

This guy has put together a nice collection of old info on thermoelectric devices.
http://www.dself.dsl.pipex.com/MUSEUM/POWER/thermoelectric/thermoelectric.htm

He also has a lot more info on other old stuff.
http://www.dself.dsl.pipex.com/MUSEUM/museum.htm


BeGreen, one thing I find sadly lacking in much writing on science and engineering today is articles like this one where not one mention was made of the dude who first discovered this thermo acoustic phenomenon in 1859, on which this work is based.
For some reason that always bugs me, especially with the web now days, back when I took tech writing one actually had to go the library and/or dial a phone and talk to people.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rijke_tube

The thermal to sound part is easy to build if you want to make large pipe organ sounds for the neighbors.
http://www.fysikbasen.dk/Referencemateriale/PDFartikler/ResonanceJan2003p59-71.pdf

This page has a sound file (loads automatically) of a larger tube heating up and cooling off.
http://physicscourses.okstate.edu/ackerson/museum/Rijlke.htm

Many here have had or seen stoves that would sometimes go into a rapid pulsing burn that in extreme cases would shake the pipes apart, the Rijke tube phenomenon goes a long way to explaining what is happening.


----------



## Andre B. (Jun 5, 2007)

Somewhat related post in another thread.
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewreply/92271/


----------



## begreen (Jun 6, 2007)

Hey Andre, I contacted the author of the original Univ of Utah article and he thanked me for the info and wished he knew about it beforehand. I haven't responded, but the thought does come to mind that perhaps next time he could do a little research ahead of time?


----------

